# First summer haircuts



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Remington and Winchester sporting a much cooler look








The girls are not impressed.








Thank goodness I done show...clipper marks. Ugh.








Thinking about making more babies me thinks....








Win,fighting a stick. He fights them all.








Remington fussing about loose hairs!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

I love the picture with Win fighting the stick. That is awesome!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look good!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you they were very hairy!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Rhandi74 said:


> I love the picture with Win fighting the stick. That is awesome!!!


Haha! He fights about every stick he finds never seems to tire of sticks.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Look at those studs! Lol, they must be a bunch of goofballs


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I like that you left the sideburns!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I was afraid I'd mess them up. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Do show people clip bucks faces? I wasn't sure so I didn't do much on their heads. They are sure feeling happy with the short hair. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No on bucks the beard, sideburns and top knot are left on. They look nice. The clipper marks will grow out in a few days.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh good! Thank you Jill! They are running and playing like a dog after a bath. Feeling good


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

they look great!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you,Mamaboyd


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow what beauties!!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks,dayofthunder I love my bucks. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

